# Together we can make a difference!



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

Together we can make a difference!

Dear all,

McDonald's and Starbucks have today announced that they will be donating all profits from now until Sunday to Israel war. 
Also, the producers of Adam Sandler's new movie Bed Time Stories will be donating their profits to Israel . 
Be informed, and let others know not to contribute and refuse to support these monsters that believe in killing innocent civilians. 
Boycott McDonald's and Starbucks. 
Also don't take your kids to see a movie that promotes violence by association.

Together we can make a difference!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

http://www.snopes.com/inboxer/petition/palestin.asp


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Their god will give them justice.


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

Kell said:


> http://www.snopes.com/inboxer/petition/palestin.asp


and even if it were true and Suadi Arabis was to donate that.. they will donate it to the Palestinianian authority in the West Bank and not in Gaza were they need it most THROUGH ISRAEL!

CRAZYYY!!


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

http://www.terrorismawareness.org/what-really-happened/

Over the last couple of years, thousands of rockets have been landing on Israeli soil and, finally, they have had enough. It's a common feeling amongst residents of southern Israeli towns who have been the silent victims of a long campaign of violence, intimidation and murder carried out by Hamas. And now, finally, that the Israelis have said that enough is enough, they are somehow meant to be the aggressors?

Hamas is a fundamentalist Islamic organisation intent on the eradication of the state of Israel and all its citizens; a violent fascist regime that allows honour killings and execution. Bankrolled by Iran, it manages to make even Hezbollah look like a moderate organisation. But Hamas is clever.

There's a bigger picture here, something which Israelis have been trying to broadcast to the world, but which, thanks to their spectacular inability to accurately and sympathetically portray their point of view, has not been properly transmitted. It's this - Israel is the front line of the war between democracy and Islamic fascism.

The civilian deaths in Gaza are to be mourned, and anyone who says otherwise is reprehensible. But in a sick and twisted irony, they are mourned more by Israelis than by Hamas, who know that every dead Palestinian kid is worth another piece of propaganda. Here in the West, we share the same values as Israel. Equal rights for gay people and a proud and stubborn belief in the right of the individual to lead their life in the way that they see fit - or would you rather exist in a society where women who dare to speak their mind are executed, where gay people are not just shunned but murdered and where having a dissenting thought marks you out for death?

I know who I support.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

It's the basis of who owns the soil that is at heart of all of this. Israel set itself up and drove out the people in residence who were already calling that place home back in 1948. Those displaced people are still rightly pissed off and do not recognise the sovereign legitimacy of the occupiers.

It ain't going away. During January, Israel probably fostered a whole new generation of fanatics who will plot agianst them for years to come.

The atrocities deliberately and knowlingly committed by Israel against the innocent women and children in Gaza, are actually worse in many minds than the actions fanatical suicide bombers who wage war against them. Don't even get me on use of phosphorous shells. Disgusting vile people. :x

Ironically all factions share the same God. But He (or She..) is clearly not an interventionalist.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

garyc said:


> It's the basis of who owns the soil that is at heart of all of this. Israel set itself up and drove out the people in residence who were already calling that place home back in 1948. Those displaced people are still rightly pissed off and do not recognise the sovereign legitimacy of the occupiers.


You obviously havent watched the link I posted up...

They didnt drive anyone out, they drove themselves out when they were told to evacuate by their own people as there was going to be a 5 army attack on Israel by the surrounding countries on the day Israel became independent in 1948.

The israelis at the time had no issues sharing the land with any arab/muslim people. Israel was not then as you see it today... it was half the size, unoccupied, unfertile land and desert. Please watch the link I posted above and learn something!

Oh, and for all the people on here that wish to boycott the above companies... Please watch this to.... theres no point boycotting unless you do it properly...!!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Having watched the link I am now totally convinced that Isreal is in fact at the very centre of world peace and prosperity. Others may dismiss it as crass propaganda fro the guilible. Not so.

I no longer think they are a cunning, manipulative aggressor.

But, regardless of where corporate America chooses to put some of it's R&D facilities, I'll still exercise my right to boycott as many Israeli products as I can.

:wink:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Good luck to you Gary...

I'll look out for your PC and mobile phone in the for sale section...

FYI - Its Israeli R&D, get over it 

These muslim extremists would kill you too... infidel!


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

Adam RRS said:


> Good luck to you Gary...
> 
> I'll look out for your PC and mobile phone in the for sale section...
> 
> ...


THATS A LOAD OF BULLSHIT!

im sorry to dissapoint you but FYI Israel is AN OCCUPYING FORCE!!!!! NOT A DEMOCRATIC COUNTRY I DONT KNOW WHERE YOU GET THIS INFO AND WHERE YOU READ THE NEWS but from the looks of it you have NO IDEA of whats going on in the region!!!! Israel is like picturing a virus that is scattering right in the middle east JUSTIFYING TO KILL MUCH OVER 1,300 PEOPLE IS NOT DEPLOMATIC! BUT TO ISRAEL IT IS JUST! this the bigger, more economically stable, and most supported country in the region it defys everything in this world because no one can pull sanction on Israel no one can say a word or they will end up in guantanimo!!!!!! I think your confused and i feel sorry for you really...... because your blinded by the truth.....

You see the difference between me and you is that i see both sides of the argumement but you see only one!Hamas was a resistance group made especially to go against the ILLEGAL OCCUPATION FORCE (israel) they have no moral values!!!! AND FOR YOUR INFO MORE THAN HALF OF THE DEAD WHERE UNDER THE AGE OF 14!!!!!!!!! HOW THE HELL DO YOU JUSTIFY THAT! they throw the bombs they shoot the kids and they decide what ever they want to decide for the fate of the palistinians in the GAZA strip.... they have been doing this since 1948!!!! Hamas was legally elected by the palistenian people in gaza as defenders of the region.... they know nothing but to defend them selfs.....FYI this is to everyone reading this, GAZA IS THE WORLDS LARGEST UNANOUNCED PRISON IN THE WOLRD WHERE A FORTY(40) METER WALL SURROUNDS THEM NOT ALLOWING THEM TO GET FOOD OR AID OR ANYTHING ELSE FOR THAT MATTER..... THE ISRAELI GOVERMENT CONTROLS THE WHOLE OF PALESTINE AND THE WHOLE OF THE WEST BANK...... THE POLITICIANS IN THE WEST BANK HAVE BEEN BOUGHT BUT THE FREEDOM FIGHTER IN GAZA ARE NOT! THIS IS WHY ISRAEL MADE THEIR WAR ON GAZA KILLING 1,300 CIVILIANS MOSLTY CHILDREN!!! YOU SSAY THE ROCKETS FIRED FOR YEARS WAS THE REASON BUT THE ROCKETS WHERE ONLY A RECENT TACTIC IN ORDER TO INTIMIDATE THE ISRAELI GOVERMENT NOT TO CAUSE WAR!!!!! FOR GODS SAKE THEY ARE BLOODY FIRE WORKS COMPARED TO THE ROCKETS WHICH BRING DOWN BLOCKS OF HOUSES AND APARTMENTS!!!!! DEFENDING THEM SELVES FROM WHAT!!!!! FROM KIDS????? FROM CIVILIANS????

ISRAEL CANT FIGHT ITS OWN WAR THROUGH FAIRNESS EVEN BLOWING UP A UN SCHOOL IN GAZA WHERE PEOPLE TOOK REFUGE BECAUSE OF THE CONSTANT BOMBING OVER THEIR HEAD!!!! THEY KILLED ALMOST ALL THE POLICE FORCE THAT WERE PUT BY HAMAS IN THE GAZA STRIP UNARMED!~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! EXPLAIN THAT!!!!


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

Adam RRS said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > It's the basis of who owns the soil that is at heart of all of this. Israel set itself up and drove out the people in residence who were already calling that place home back in 1948. Those displaced people are still rightly pissed off and do not recognise the sovereign legitimacy of the occupiers.
> ...


REGARDING THE VIDEO YOU POSTED....... there was alot of truth to it but there was ALOT of fabrication...... first of all jews arent the smartest sociaty in the world..... and they are definatly not the richest! Ill take it from you that you believe what happend to the jews with the holucast.... how doctors and politicians and leaders where all jewish and were all gased!!!! WELL MY FRIEND THIS BRINGS ME TO MY POINT YOU ARE DOING EXACTLY WHAT YOU FEARED THE MOST IN YOUR LIVES......TO THE PALESTINIANS.... KILLING THEM ONE BY ONE FROM THE SMARTEST TO THE WEAKEST WHICH IS DISCUSTING! YOU THINK A PALESTINIANS AERENT SMART???? BECAUS ETHEY SUPPORT GROUP THAT ARE AGAINST YOUR BLOODY POLICIES???? MOST OF THE PROFESSORS THAT YOU EITHER BRAIN WASH THIS WAY THROUGH YOUR HOLLYWOOD MOVIES OR UR FABRICATED YOUTUBE VIDS OR YOU KILL!!!! MORE LIKE MURDER!!!!! THESE ARE PEOPLE WORKING 10 TIMES MORE HARDER THAN YOU IN ORDER TO ACHIEVE A FUTURE!!! PALESTIINAINS ARE DENYED EDUCATION! THEY ARE DENYED FOOD! THEY ARE DENYED TO PRACTICE THERE RELIGOUSE RIGHTS!!! HOW THE HELL CAN YOU EXPECT THEM TO ACHEIVE ANYTHING IN THIS WORLD.....ALTHOGUH THEY ARE!!!! WHERE AS THE ISRAELIS ARE ACHEIVING IT THROUGH SIMPATHY FOR A LIE THAT HAS THE WHOLE WORLD TRICKED!!!! THAT THE HOLACUST DOES NOT EXIST!!!! HITLET WAS TARGETTING THE WHOLE WORLD BALCKS, JEWS, ARABS, CHRISTIANS!!! ANYTHING THAT WASNT THEIR RACE!!!! THAT IS WHAT THE HOLACUST WAS HE WAS NOT SPECIFICALLY TARGETTING JEWS!!!! GET THIS POINT STRAIGHT AND STOP LIVING ON PEOPLE'S SYMPATHY MY FRIEND FOR YOUR OWN SAKE!


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

excuse my typing for i was furiuos!!!!


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

1 last thing boycotting doesnt nessacarly mean expellig Israel and all its products ur missing the big pic my friend.... its standing agasint a cause or a VIRUS for this case! an occupying virus!


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

Boring :-*


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Adam RRS said:


> http://www.terrorismawareness.org/what-really-happened/
> 
> Over the last couple of years, thousands of rockets have been landing on Israeli soil and, finally, they have had enough. It's a common feeling amongst residents of southern Israeli towns who have been the silent victims of a long campaign of violence, intimidation and murder carried out by Hamas. And now, finally, that the Israelis have said that enough is enough, they are somehow meant to be the aggressors?
> 
> ...


Did you write all that yourself flip-flop? 

Bloody hell, I am impressed. :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

mosoboh said:


> REGARDING THE VIDEO YOU POSTED....... there was alot of truth to it but there was ALOT of fabrication...... first of all jews arent the smartest sociaty in the world..... and they are definatly not the richest! Ill take it from you that you believe what happend to the jews with the holucast.... how doctors and politicians and leaders where all jewish and were all gased!!!! WELL MY FRIEND THIS BRINGS ME TO MY POINT YOU ARE DOING EXACTLY WHAT YOU FEARED THE MOST IN YOUR LIVES......TO THE PALESTINIANS.... KILLING THEM ONE BY ONE FROM THE SMARTEST TO THE WEAKEST WHICH IS DISCUSTING! YOU THINK A PALESTINIANS AERENT SMART???? BECAUS ETHEY SUPPORT GROUP THAT ARE AGAINST YOUR BLOODY POLICIES???? MOST OF THE PROFESSORS THAT YOU EITHER BRAIN WASH THIS WAY THROUGH YOUR HOLLYWOOD MOVIES OR UR FABRICATED YOUTUBE VIDS OR YOU KILL!!!! MORE LIKE MURDER!!!!! THESE ARE PEOPLE WORKING 10 TIMES MORE HARDER THAN YOU IN ORDER TO ACHIEVE A FUTURE!!! PALESTIINAINS ARE DENYED EDUCATION! THEY ARE DENYED FOOD! THEY ARE DENYED TO PRACTICE THERE RELIGOUSE RIGHTS!!! HOW THE HELL CAN YOU EXPECT THEM TO ACHEIVE ANYTHING IN THIS WORLD.....ALTHOGUH THEY ARE!!!! WHERE AS THE ISRAELIS ARE ACHEIVING IT THROUGH SIMPATHY FOR A LIE THAT HAS THE WHOLE WORLD TRICKED!!!! THAT THE HOLACUST DOES NOT EXIST!!!! HITLET WAS TARGETTING THE WHOLE WORLD BALCKS, JEWS, ARABS, CHRISTIANS!!! ANYTHING THAT WASNT THEIR RACE!!!! THAT IS WHAT THE HOLACUST WAS HE WAS NOT SPECIFICALLY TARGETTING JEWS!!!! GET THIS POINT STRAIGHT AND STOP LIVING ON PEOPLE'S SYMPATHY MY FRIEND FOR YOUR OWN SAKE!


I seriously think you've got some 'personal' issues that need addressing fella!! :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

So If I boycott everyone is that the best idea?


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Yes, youre right, I can see that the Israelis are the ones doing all the brain washing and how much the Palistinians care for their children... :roll:

















...and you feel sorry for me?! The Israelis are not demonstrating with their dead on the streets, yelling and chanting and asking for revenge, the Israelis are not promoting brain washing the children in military training camps, teaching them how to blow themselves up and cause maximum deaths of Jews and other non-Muslims. The Israelis don't highjack planes, nor kill athletes at the Olympics, the Israelis don't traffic slaves, nor have leaders calling for Jihad and death to all the Infidels.

The Israelis don't have the economical strength of the Petroleum, nor the possibilities to force the world's media to see "their side" of the question. Perhaps if the world's Muslims could invest more in normal education and less in blaming the Jews for all their problems, we could all live in a better world.

Ask yourself this... Why is it that none of the other Muslim countries surrounding Israel are coming to the aid of Gaza? Why are they not getting involved and defending the Palestinians? Fairly obvious to me... its because like Israel, they want peace, civilisation and to be left alone.

The reason schools are being missiled is because Hamas are firing rockets from these schools... the Israelis are returning your kind gestures as they are received. If the hamas wont reveal themselves because they are cowards and wish to use children as human shields and hide amongst their people then who's to blame for that?!

Talking of schools... spend your Government funding on stationary, books, food and academic education for the kids instead of rocket launchers? That may be a start! Palestininian Schools - a great place to Learn Maths, Science and blowing yourself to bits...






Dont the parents look proud... :?

You call the Israelis an 'occupying virus' without knowing true facts! The Jewish population have been occupying the land now known as Israel for over 3000 years. Look back to the times of King Solomon and King David. And before that, the building of the temple and Jerusalem during the times of Joshua. Where were the Muslims?! Muhammad hadnt even been born!!! :lol:

You have your fixed, possibly warped views and I know I cant change them... We will never agree on anything. You certainly dont see both sides like you say you do. I could pick you up and correct you on almost every point you made in your post but this will do nothing to change your way of thinking.

The reason you are so angry in your replies is because the truth hurts and I understand that. Call them Hollywood movies, propaganda, say we are brain washed, but the proof is there, all around us to who the true aggressors are. Israel is here to stay, it is a recognised state by the whole world. They have a thriving economy and as a Jewish nation have won several Nobel Prizes for some wonderful achievments. As long as they are being attacked they will attack back harder - bottom line.

FYI - Some Holocaust Death figures for you...

Jews 6 million 
Soviet POWs 2-3 million 
Ethnic Poles 1.8-2 million 
Romani 220,000-1,500,000 
Disabled 200,000-250,000 
Freemasons 80,000-200,000
Homosexuals 5,000-15,000 
Jehovah's Witnesses 2,500-5,000

I suggest you have a read (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holocaust) learn something about a mass slaughter you totally deny. And as for playing for sympathy, I think that comes down to Palistinian propaganda, dont you think?


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

In Monty Python stylee I'm going to boycott the boycotters and the boycotter's boycotters. Its about time we all boycotted the boycotters and their own boycotters before we boycott the idea of boycotting the boycotters and the boycotter's boycotters. By not boycotting the idea of boycotting the boycotters and the boycotter's boycotters then we will not be accused of boycotting our original plan.

Barman, another whisky...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

RK07 said:


> In Monty Python stylee I'm going to boycott the boycotters and the boycotter's boycotters. Its about time we all boycotted the boycotters and their own boycotters before we boycott the idea of boycotting the boycotters and the boycotter's boycotters. By not boycotting the idea of boycotting the boycotters and the boycotter's boycotters then we will not be accused of boycotting our original plan.
> 
> Barman, another whisky...


Isn't that what I said ? :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

..actually, the more recent Rwanda and Dafur massacres (holocausts to them, although the jews like to monopolise that particular term) are more scary than RRS's numbers. Trouble is, like the poor Palestinians, the West does not give a shit, as they own no banks or media empires in US.

The West's ability to look on whilst those Israeli bastards did what they did in Dec/Jan, I find shocking and saddening. No one seems prepared to condemn it. And I care not whom the Jews or muslims were revering 2000 and 3000 years ago.

Moreover, I struggle to think of a pleasant Israeli that I have met. All so agressive. Mind you, I don't know any erstwhile suicide bombers either.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

garyc said:


> ..actually, the more recent Rwanda and Dafur massacres (holocausts to them, although the jews like to monopolise that particular term) are more scary than RRS's numbers. Trouble is, like the poor Palestinians, the West does not give a shit, as they own no banks or media empires in US.
> 
> The West's ability to look on whilst those Israeli bastards did what they did in Dec/Jan, I find shocking and saddening. No one seems prepared to condemn it.  And I care not whom the Jews or muslims were revering 2000 and 3000 years ago.
> 
> Moreover, I struggle to think of a pleasant Israeli that I have met. All so agressive. Mind you, I don't know any erstwhile suicide bombers either.


I condemn it.

Joe


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

garyc said:


> ..actually, the more recent Rwanda and Dafur massacres are more scary than RRS's numbers.


Maybe, but thats a whole different topic, I dont see its relevance to this thread. I'm sure one day people will be saying it never happened anyway.



garyc said:


> The West's ability to look on whilst those Israeli bastards did what they did in Dec/Jan, I find shocking and saddening. No one seems prepared to condemn it.


Thats because 'the west' is still fighting the same kind of people in Iraq/Afganistan. They're hardly going to go and help the Palestinians achieve what they have just stopped the others from doing :lol:

The Palestinians are totally surrounded by other muslim countries, let them help.



garyc said:


> And I care not whom the Jews or muslims were revering 2000 and 3000 years ago.


Of course not! Because that would be proving you wrong wouldnt it! :roll: You'd rather have a chicken and egg situation so you can have your own antisemite views.



garyc said:


> Moreover, I struggle to think of a pleasant Israeli that I have met. All so agressive.


Thats your opinion, your entitled to it of course... but it holds no water or real relevance. You cant generalise a whole nation on the basis of 1 or 2 people you have met.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I have worked in Israel, I have and have had many Israeli colleagues. I don't know a single Palestinian. Every time I have flown into Tel Aviv, feel like turning back at immigration, the way one is treated.

But the real issue here is that everytime anyone levels a criticsm at Israel and its conduct, someone always has to play the antisemite card and drag up their holocaust. That is so fucking tedious. And zero excuse for such appalling conduct.

If criticisng and condemning Israel for its phosphorous bombing and indiscriminate slaughter of women and children under the guise of a military operation is anti semitic, then so be it.

I am glad other people also condemn it. They can't all be Nazis.... :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

The Nazis only managed to kill a paltry 2500-5000 Jehovah's Witnesses?

Damnit! I hope they're a bit higher up the priority list, next time. :roll:


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

Adam RRS said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > ..actually, the more recent Rwanda and Dafur massacres are more scary than RRS's numbers.
> ...


thats all the west can do is try and fight other peoples wars in order to gain important resourses.... like afghan like iraq like vietnam.... war is your blood.... and the people that are bombing them selves are getting created through this depression my friend.... wake up and smell the roses there was no such thing as suicide bomber or cutting heads off on U-tube.... you the west created this.... from opression and killing civilians who were forced to take arms in order to defend the rights that were being brokin by America Israel, and most of the western countries..... AND WHAT WAS YOUR EXCUSE???? 9/11!!!! that is where it all started becuase of 9/11.... please tell me you think the terrorists did this as well..? for f*@k SAKE man a fly couldnt get in New York or the pentagon! yet some third world civilian could fly a airplain right on target!!!! wake UP!!!! you are dreaming!

The reason why Other Arabic country's wont help is because america and israel have the politicians in their pockets!

I have no presonal issues just wanted to give my opinion..... for i am a palestinain refugee and i know i am smart enough to know the truth especially the difference between right and wrong... UNLIKE YOU! YOU DONT EVEN KNOW WHY YOUR SUPPORTING REAL TERRORISM!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

If we're still talking about Israel and Palestine, I think its fair to say that neither side is acquitting themselves particularly well.

The problem is, in fights like this, nobody ever seems to get bored, or consider that they should back down.

We could have the same conversation in another 50 years, and not much would have changed. That's the sad thing.


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

Adam RRS said:


> Yes, youre right, I can see that the Israelis are the ones doing all the brain washing and how much the Palistinians care for their children... :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BTW dont forget to boycott wikipedia its also jewish!!! loool man i dont know where you get ur info but U R LOST IM SORRY TO SAY! you know nothing of whats going on and arguing with you is like arguing with talking wall!..... you are completley brain washed my friend,,, see you can post alot of pics and vids where is i cant becuase if i do they will find it offencive here in this forum... things that Israel do that are SHAMELESS!!!!!!! i dont want to hurt ur feeling but just some info for u.... Israel does all the above and more!!!! MUCH MUCH MORE!!!! just an example they showed how cowarldy they are by using american weapons on civilians that take shelter!!!! and not to mention hamas use fire work rockets!!!!! bloody hell man its rockets that can barley kill totallym miss guided not knowing where they will fall where as all your latest equipment and you managed to hit a school where civilians took refuge.... since hamas was firring rockets from there then send some proof pick or something with you top of the notch equipment.... noooooo just bomb the hell out of 1,300 CIVILIANS...... and Hamas's rockets kill 13 Israelis........ only 49 HAMAS fighter died that war where as the rest were civilians and mostly under 16!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WAKE UP!!!!


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

> wake up and smell the roses there was no such thing as suicide bomber or cutting heads off on U-tube.... you the west created this





> AND WHAT WAS YOUR EXCUSE???? 9/11!!!! that is where it all started becuase of 9/11.... please tell me you think the terrorists did this as well..? for f*@k SAKE man


LOL - totally deluded.



> i am a palestinain refugee and i know i am smart enough to know the truth especially the difference between right and wrong


Laughable.

You have no facts or figures, nothing to back up what you say. You just come out with a load of waffle off the top of your head.

I rest my case.... :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

Adam RRS said:


> LOL - totally deluded.
> 
> You have no fact or figures, nothing to back up what you say. You just come out with a load of waffle off the top of your head.
> 
> I rest my case.... :roll: :roll: :roll:


you want FACT Palistine is ours!!!! Israel doesnt exist and will never....


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

go back to russia!


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Ok.... good luck getting it









Take care


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

You only need to boycott one thing for a 99% reduction is wars and clashes :

Boycott religion

Peace and love to all :-*


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

Adam RRS said:


> Ok.... good luck getting it
> 
> Take care







THIS IS THE REAL JEW WHERE YOU ARE A ZIONIST! WATCH IT AND THEN TELL ME I REST MY CASE! LOOOOL UR SOO EASYILY LOST MY FRIEND!


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

Adam RRS said:


> Ok.... good luck getting it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me here talking to u shows my tolerance as a Palestinian against my occupier u and ur grandfather! :lol:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

I'm not Israeli :lol:


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

ahaaaaa now u want peace huh....loooollll u dont know the meaning of peace!


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

Adam RRS said:


> I'm not Israeli :lol:


u are a jew though from ur name ADAM....


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

even thoug if ur not u still support the cause!






heres a vid especially for u my friend hand picked it


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

Do you realize now what terrorism is ?
Terrorism is actions that are intended to create fear ,panic and terror by a group of people that have certain thoughts and goals they want to achieve ,but they are sick of being ignored by people around them ,so they start using violence , Property destruction , threats and killing of innocent people with no consideration of human rights, dignity and even life ,using detructive means just to attain their goals.

?Do you realize now what terrorism is

?Do you really realize who are terrorizing people and acting like innocent

Zionism has destroyed ,crushed and burnt every innocent child ,mother and unarmed man in Palestine just to settle in a land that doesn't belong to them at the first place , and accused them by terrorism for defending their land !!

Zionists are using powerful and destructive weapons to eliminate all kinds of life in Palestine just like Hitler who wanted to eliminate them long time ago .As they were treated by Nazis , as they are treating Palestinian people now ,no wonder Hitler wanted so bad to put an end to them ,because he knew who they really are

In addition to these facts ,do you think of Zionism as peace-keeping forces and

?Palestinians are the ones who makes the war gets worse

?Who are the terrorists now

Don't take your sight away of these views , but feel the pain and the suffer they are experiencing now .what would you do if you lost your child in a sanguinary way just like this figure ? would you cry? Become insane ? suicide ? or be patient because nowadays people are selfish and they never care what your are facing during the war and the war will?never be stopped

Nevertheless , after all these murders, Muslims strongly believe in god and still have patience for the ones they have lost for the sake of their precious

land ,in spite the fact that (IsraHell) have made the world unsecured and supported by the strongest country that acting like peace keeper .

"peace is never attained by murder ,destruction and violence "

I ask every single person that still has conscious to stop keeping silent of watching these crimes ,we are all human beings and responsible to stop the bloodshed because if we didn't do anything in respect of their crimes, someday Israelis will be stronger and grow on humanity account ,just like what they are doing with Gaza's people and maybe worse

" Zionists should stop their crimes , and the world should stop supporting them"


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

mosoboh said:


> ahaaaaa now u want peace huh....loooollll u dont know the meaning of peace!


Nor do you... you cant even type in a civalised manor.

You have totally demonstrated that theres no reasoning with people like you. Peace could never be. All you know is war and denial.

Even if you primates got hold of Israel you wouldnt know what to do with it! No doubt you'd then start killing eachother?!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Righty - I think we are done here.

Mo, when you PMd me asking if it was ok to post the subject I did comment that I personally didn't think it was a good idea and it would soon resort to people disagreeing with you. Your culture and religious views are largely different to peoples in the west (and many other parts of the world), therefore the thread now isn't really going anywhere apart from evolving into personal insults.


----------

